# And a male American goldfinch in winter plumage



## rip18 (Jan 5, 2008)

And a male American goldfinch in winter plumage.

Nikon D70, Nikkor 400 mm, f/4.0, 1/1000th second, ISO 200, tripod, cropped to about 40%? of frame.


----------



## jason308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, nice shot Rip!!!  Love the colors!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 5, 2008)

You nailed that one. Very sharp. Perfect little perch for that guy.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 5, 2008)

sweet !!! won't be long and he will be putting on his girl catchin colors !!!


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm running out of words.  That setup clearly is one that works well.  You should take a shot of the arrangement for us.


----------



## #4s (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Hoss (Jan 5, 2008)

I ran out of words a long time ago, I just shake my head and say yep nailed another.  Great shot, Rip.  The set up was productive today.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE!!


----------



## leo (Jan 6, 2008)

*Very good one rip*

great detail


----------

